# Innovations in Management



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

Has anyone done work for this company? I saw in their contract they pay NET45 and was curious if they really pay within that time frame. Any knowledge about this company is welcomed. I already searched on this site and most of the threads are 4-5 years old.


----------



## AllseasonsLS (Sep 1, 2014)

nicktw25;1921475 said:


> Has anyone done work for this company? I saw in their contract they pay NET45 and was curious if they really pay within that time frame. Any knowledge about this company is welcomed. I already searched on this site and most of the threads are 4-5 years old.


My company has worked with IIM for about three seasons now. This year was the first for snow removal.previously and currently we also provide lawn services for about 35 properties. They are currently out sixty(BUSINESS DAYS) with us for services performed at the end of Oct 2014. You have to email them to get them to pay. I don't think payment would be naturally occurring without some form of harassment via emails.They will pay you but it is unbelievably slowwww.if you have to make payroll like I do it can be very difficult without the cash flow. If you can do well without them, then you'd be better off fishing in other ponds.


----------



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah we just came up on NET 45 two days ago, so I called their accounting office and they said a check will be in the mail the 23rd. So we will see If I get it early next week.


----------



## AllseasonsLS (Sep 1, 2014)

nicktw25;1937178 said:


> Yeah we just came up on NET 45 two days ago, so I called their accounting office and they said a check will be in the mail the 23rd. So we will see If I get it early next week.


Our experience is that whenever they give you an actual date then you will receive payment within 2 weeks past the date. However, I can't even get a date or even a reply to my email. Good luck!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So NET 45 means NET 60?


----------



## AllseasonsLS (Sep 1, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1937448 said:


> So NET 45 means NET 60?


In three years of doing lawns for them, we have never received payment within 45 days from when invoices are sent in. BTW, invoices for lawns have to be mailed.no fax nor email. We send everything by 2day mail. It still takes 60 plus days to get paid. I would plan on 60-90 and budget for that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

AllseasonsLS;1937647 said:


> In three years of doing lawns for them, we have never received payment within 45 days from when invoices are sent in. BTW, invoices for lawns have to be mailed.no fax nor email. We send everything by 2day mail. It still takes 60 plus days to get paid. I would plan on 60-90 and budget for that.


I would plan on telling them to KMA.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Mail invoices only !!!!! Stupid. We have a new large customer this year that wil not accept emailed invoices, witch I find crazy. In today's times that how all invoicing should be


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

im not sure why people work for these guys, they been bad for years.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

They are awful to deal with.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

juspayme;1938126 said:


> im not sure why people work for these guys, they been bad for years.





Fatality;1938312 said:


> They are awful to deal with.


That's why I said I would plan on telling them to KMA.


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

I work for a lot of the management companies that everyone hates on here I am very good at calling their ivr system and getting things signed which I think is the issue most of the time with people not getting paid. I really don't have issues with any of them except this one. We did 3 dollar general stores for thEm this winter. I emailed, mailed, and faxed every bill to them. They even called because they had some questions on some of the bills. 60 days goes by and I call to see where payment is... their response is we haven received any bills. Unbelievable. I sent them 2 more times and the claimed they didn't receive. I discontinued service on them and currently they owe 17k. I have heard every story in the book from this company. The last lady had the nerve to hang up on me. Supposedly they are paying an invoice today. This is by far the worst of the management companies. Do not work for them you will regret it.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes;1939175 said:


> That's why I said I would plan on telling them to KMA.


As in where the sun does not shine ?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Lawn boy... You are in good company.


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

Same with you to huh. I could go on and on about my experience with innovations. such a bad company.


----------



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

Have you seen a paycheck yet?


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

I have not.


----------



## nicktw25 (Dec 9, 2012)

lawnboy;1976407 said:


> I have not.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Im reviewing a bid sheet for them right now, it sounds like i want to stay away from them. Did you guys ever get paid?

I work for SMS and Springwise. I usually wait for payment but i always get paid. I worked for Brickman doing lawns last year and they were good at paying.


----------



## AllseasonsLS (Sep 1, 2014)

Try 60-80. Invoices are closed at the end of month, so if you plow on the first of the month add the remaining days to the net.They do pay and have never screwed us. Just slow. Painfully slow.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Maybe i'll bid high and hope to get out bid, and if i get the bid it will be worth the wait for the money


----------

